# Considering either oriental or siamese?



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

Im not sure which one to get to be honest BUT i am looking for one that is very very chatty so i can have little chats with.
I know they are hardwork and want to be around humans alot but one thing i am also confused about is that are these cats indoor or outdoor as i am planning on keeping indoor then taking out on a leash as i dont want to have it stolen.
Any advice and more info about these breeds are welcome and is appreciated.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot is down to personality. I have some total moggies who are really chatty. Any cat could theoretically be indoor or outdoor but the risk of theft increases with the monetary value of your cat which sounds horrible but is true.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Altho I haven't owned a Siamese or Oriental, I have observed them at many cat shows and they seem very similar in personality since the Oriental was developed from Siamese, with addition of American Shorthair and Abyssinians to get a non-pointed cat with similar body type. Whether you get a Siamese or Oriental they should be an indoor cat, as their insatiable curiosity can get them into a lot of trouble outdoors. Keep your cat safe as an indoor cat. 

Breed Personality Chart

Oriental Shorthair Cats | Oriental Shorthair Cat Breed Info & Pictures | petMD


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

I have two Siamese females from the same litter. One is very talkative and will follow me around the house and hold "conversations" lol Her sister is only vocal when she is asking for food or looking for either me or her sister however. They are very curious and intelligent cats. I would never let them outside. I tried to take them out on a leash when they were kittens. One would get out of her harness within minutes and the other would attempt to chase anything that moved. Leash training didn't last long but they do love the screened-in porch.

My Siamese are very affectionate and have bonded to me however, they are also affectionate with the other family members. 

I was planning on just one, but I'm so glad my son talked me into both of them. If you can afford it get two! They'll keep each other occupied, or will be partners in crime!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Another alternative to getting a Siamese or Oriental some fresh air is to use a pet stroller. I've had one for several years, and my cats look forward to their "walkies" by jumping in the stroller and meowing at me that that they want to go out. I tend to go somewhat the same route which would be equivalent of a cat's natural patrol of its territory. They get the fresh air, smell all the interesting scents, are safe zipped in the stroller from dogs or other cats. Get ones with the larger wheels as they go over rougher ground better. There are different styles, some are stacked....this is the type I have:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Generation-All-Terrain-60-Pounds/dp/B000O5FYU2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1426101376&sr=8-2&keywords=cat+stroller+for+two+cats[/ame]


----------



## BlackBuffalo (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, I have a "modern" version of Siamese, not a traditional wedge one. Luna is her name. She's almost 1 year old, and have heat every 1~3 weeks for 1 week duration.

She's very shy to strangers and tend to hide from strangers too.I think this is because was abused by an older cat of the original breeder.
However, she's very affectionate to the family members and is a VERY VERY vocal cat.
Imgur

I tried to have my Luna walk on a leash but she's very shy so she will not leave the door. D:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My Jules is DEFINITELY part oriental breed...what, I'm not sure, but a local vet who breeds several cat breeds has told me Havanese, others have told me everything from Bombay to Oriental Shorthair to Siamese. Whatever he is, he's not telling, lol! But he's got the long lean body shape, the triangle face, big ears, is VERY talkative, and is very eager to please.

That being said, he was thrown out. He was found in a cardboard box at maybe three weeks old, and was lucky to have been found. I've personally known him since I could fit him in my hand. He's now a lean mean, 9lb cat all muscle, is VERY smart, uses his paws to investigate everything, and loves everyone even though he is absolutely devoted to me.

When you bring an oriental type breed into your home, be prepared to stay on your toes...they are SMART! Jules even knows how to open and close doors, and knows sit and shake paw. I never walk him without a harness...while he is very attached to me, I could never forgive myself if something happened to him. He loves everyone, especially the elderly and dogs...he even gets along with other cats he's just met (after a hiss or two, lol). He talks to me CONSTANTLY, with little peeps and strings of almost bird-like noises. He's also very athletic...like this cat will jump over 7 feet high from a standstill just to catch a wand toy (he actually hit the ceiling fan once, lol!).

I guess with all this said, is that I got a mixed breed oriental rescue. He's really given me a lot to think about when it comes to cats, but I wouldn't change him one bit...he's my baby boy!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Oriental is very unique looking. For cute factor I'd choose Siamese, for "wow" factor I'd choose Oriental.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_ThyrosineChoi_: Hey, I have a "modern" version of Siamese, not a traditional wedge one. Luna is her name. She's almost 1 year old, and have heat every 1~3 weeks for 1 week duration.[/I]

And she will continue to come into heat after heat. Please get her spayed, as soon as possible. If she is not spayed she is at risk for developing mammary cancer, which often spreads to other parts of the body.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

catloverami said:


> _ThyrosineChoi_: Hey, I have a "modern" version of Siamese, not a traditional wedge one. Luna is her name. She's almost 1 year old, and have heat every 1~3 weeks for 1 week duration.[/I]
> 
> And she will continue to come into heat after heat. Please get her spayed, as soon as possible. If she is not spayed she is at risk for developing mammary cancer, which often spreads to other parts of the body.


It also contributes to her being "VERY VERY" vocal.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

catloverami said:


> If she is not spayed she is at risk for developing mammary cancer, which often spreads to other parts of the body.


And pyometra. And trying to get out of the house to go find herself a boyfriend...and all the inherent dangers that go with that behavior.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my boys is 1/2 (or at least part) siamese. The other is just DSH. Both are quite vocal. I have heard Siamese usually do really well on leashes, at least as far as cats go


----------



## Lilstacy68 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a Siamese... flame point or whatever they call them. He is white with red markings. I didn't know he was Siamese when I adopted them. Pasha.. oh boy. He is extremely vocal! ALL THE TIME. I have learned a trick though that whenever he gets too chatty I pick him up. He loves to cuddle but hates to be held. So now when he gets a little loud I just pick him up and then set him down and he pipes down. LOL He is also very very curious and mischievous. He can open doors. Close doors. He can open the drawers to my china cabinet! He can open the pantry doors. He can open all the bi-fold closet doors AND the drawer under the oven. And he certainly knows how to throw a tantrum when he doesnt get what he wants. 

But he is extremely affectionate. I feel bad sometimes because I am single and work all day so I sometimes feel like I am not home enough for them but they are spoiled. Pasha and his sister Pixie love walks outside. It took a while to get them used to the harness.. but now, all I have to do is get the leash out and they go sit by the door just like a dog. I have struggled with the leashes though because I will tell you that once you start taking him outside.. he will always want out. And he is very vocal about it when we dont go. 

Dont know much about Orientals but would guess they are about the same. 

Pixie is not vocal much but learning from her brother. She never used to meow but now she does when she wants something.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Our blue-point Saxon appears to be, if not purebred Siamese, then at least very close to purebred. He isn't as vocal as Sandy, who we guess is more Himalayan cross due to her facial shape and the longish fur around her back end. She can talk the hind leg off a donkey and frequently does.
They both need a lot of companionship and we feel lucky that they hit it off well enough to groom, play-wrestle and even occasionally sleep together. That seems to be a Siamese/Oriental trait, not being stereotypically independent cats. They don't like being left alone for long periods of time.
One thing to consider with colourpoint cats of any breed is that they are a type of albino and can have the sensitive skin and eyes that go with that. An Oriental shorthair might possibly have fewer problems in that regard.


----------

